# نسخة كاملة من الجزء الثانى لكتابى المرجع العربى لبرنامج البريمافيرا



## saidnaggar (12 يناير 2009)

الاخوة الزملاء 
أقدم اليوم لكم نسخة كاملة من الجزء الثانى من كتابى المرجع العربى لبرنامج البريمافيرا والخاص بالجدولة الزمنية للموارد (تم أصدار الكتاب من قبل بنسخة البريمافيرا Ver 1 سنة 1998) و لم أقم بمراجعة النسخة نظرا لاستعجال الأخوة المهندسين و ذلك على الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/80248631/a744a903/Said_Book_Part_2.html

و أسال الأخوة الزملاء بالدعاء لى بظهر الغيب
أخوكم مهندس سعيد النجار


----------



## ايهاب عيادة (13 يناير 2009)

جزاكم اللة خيرا
وارجو من ادارة المنتدى وضع هذا الكتاب الهام بالمكتبة وذلك لاهميتة القصوى
وحتى يظل فى متناول يد الاخوة الزملاء
وشكرا


----------



## omda4wady (16 يناير 2009)

برجاء تثبت الموضوع بالمكتبة الهندسية


----------



## omda4wady (16 يناير 2009)

المهندس / سعيد النجار 
كنت من المتابعين لكتابك من ايام الكلية عام 1997 ولكنني كنت سمعت عن طرح الجزء الثالث الخاص بالتكلفة 
ولكنه غير متوفر الان 
فهل يمكن الحصول عليه من مكتب الدكتور السمادوني 

م عماد حامد


----------



## saidnaggar (17 يناير 2009)

الأخ العزيز

الجزء الثالث من الكتاب لم يتم نشره و أنا سأبحث عليه فى مكتبتى و لو و جدته ساقوم برفعه على المنتدى

مهندس سعيد النجار


----------



## ايهاب عيادة (17 يناير 2009)

اضم صوتى لصوت المهندس عماد حامد فى ضرورة وضع هذا الكتاب الرائع فى المكتبة الهندسية
الخاصة بالمنتدى وارجو من المهندس سعيد استكمال الجزء الثالث من الكتاب
مع خالص الشكر


----------



## مهندس126 (17 يناير 2009)

شكرا لكم على الكتاب القيم واتمنى رفع باقى الاجزاء 
وياريت يكون على بريما فيرا 6


----------



## م محمد كرم (20 يناير 2009)

*شكرا لكم على الكتاب القيم *


----------



## omda4wady (20 يناير 2009)

المهندس / سعيد النجار
بعد حضوري لعدة دورات في البريمافيرا وجدت ان كل المدربين كانوا يستلهمون شرحهم طبقا لشرحك بالكتاب الشهير وكم نتمنى ان تنتج كتابين اخرين 
اولهما : عن البرايمافيرا انتربرايز
ثانيهما : تطبيقات عملية في استخدام البرايمافيرا وخصوصا مواضيع 
Crashing - Recovery - Claims

م عماد حامد


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (23 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اخى م/ سعيد النجار
هل نسخة الكتاب الجزء الاول والثانى كاملين هم نفس النسخ المرجع العربى لبرنامج البريمافيرا (على هيئة فصول ) الذى سبق وعملت بة موضوع ام فى اختلاف فى الاتنين


----------



## فادي85 (23 يناير 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مرادعبدالله (23 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابونور سمور (25 يناير 2009)

مشكورين على كتاب البريمافيرا وتمنياتى باستكمال او اضافه ايه اجزاء قد تكون ضروريه وتسلم الايادى


----------



## ميكس (25 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## fahadbiz (18 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ونفع بك المسلمين


----------



## خالد قدورة (19 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا يا باش مهندس لكن الملف غير موجود, ارجو التفضل برفعه من جديد ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ايمن حسين (3 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الجهد


----------



## المهندس احمد عباس (4 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي الكرم على هذا الكتاب القيم واتمنى ان ينشر هذا الكتاب في كافة المكتبات الجامعية


----------



## ماجد محمد حسن (5 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا للمهندس سعيد النجار ونرجو ان يشرع فىشرح كتاب عن البرامافيرا 6
زميلك القديم فى مشروع ال جولدن بيراميدز


----------



## managment (1 يناير 2010)

*احسن الله اليك*


----------

